# God's eternal love



## rickclayfan (May 1, 2016)

"The best proof that He will never cease to love us lies in that He never began. "
- Geerhardus Vos, _Redemptive History and Biblical Interpretation_, p. 298.

I am reading through this book and this sentence struck me. God's love to His elect will never cease because it never began. He has eternally loved us with an electing love.


----------

